# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Рождество вместе с «Белтелеком»: праздничное настроение от byfly и ZALA!

## ByFly

Верите ли вы в чудеса? Конечно! Тогда прямо сейчас ловите праздничное настроение от byfly и ZALA.
 	Все новые абоненты byfly, физические лица, подключающиеся к тарифным планам нелимитируемого доступа линейки Рекорд, а также все существующие абоненты, переключающиеся на эти тарифные планы с 16.12.2013 по 28.02.2014 включительно, получат возможность пользоваться услугами со скидкой до конца 2014 года:
 	- Рекорд 5 цена со скидкой 125 тыс. бел. руб.
 	- Рекорд 10 цена со скидкой 150 тыс. бел. руб.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

